# International 140



## Modieken (Apr 2, 2012)

i have a international 140 and i would like to put a three point on it but it doesnt have a rear lift assembly. or maybe its called a rockshaft. i also need the connecting rod from the front hydralics to the rockshaft.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd check around at tractor scrap yards for the parts you need. There are many online, and I usually use www.tractorpartsasap.com because one of their yards is close to where I live.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

The IH 140 never came with a 3 point hitch. It had a IH hitch that fit the IH equipment. There was a later offset IH 274 tractor that had 3ph that you might adapt, it would be chancy though.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't believe there ever was a 3 point hitch for your tractor. I have the rockshaft that you mount to the fenders and pivot brackets. The rest of the hitch would have to be fabricated. It would be just like the Farmall super A


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Modeieken, that later offsetIH similar to your 140 is 274. Worth a try to have a look........but likely quite a project, be good though. But the implements that fit the 140 are really good and there is a lot of them to choose from including an undermount lawn mower and sidemount hay mower.


----------

